# Spraying minwax water based polycrylic finish



## Patrickgeddes14 (Nov 27, 2018)

Directions say use synthetic brush, but can I spray instead?


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

I have used a spray gun with good results.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes, I use the $20 Harbor Freight gun and spray right from the can, no thinning or BS, great results. After the 3rd coat I will knock down any nibs with 400/600 and then apply paste wax it does not feel "plasticy" IMO


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

I've sprayed it many times. Used one of the Wagner HVLP guns, HF Spray gun and compressor, and the last time with a nice Earlex HVLP system. All with excellent results.

Biggest thing is making sure the viscosity is correct for whatever spray gun you're using. I've thinned wiht water, but like adding a bit of Flotrol to settle out the orange peel a bit better.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

You can use the harbor freight guns for this just remember the hotter it is the faster it dries the rougher it may come out.. I went to regular poly because I didn't like the fast dry og waterbase….


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I had about 1000 ft^2 of 6" cedar T&G boards to seal with WB poly (Minwax).

Straight from the can into an old siphon spray gun, worked flawlessly (and fast).


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

DAUM!!!! Jack that is one FINE poker table, love the beverage drawers!


----------



## Patrickgeddes14 (Nov 27, 2018)

So I open a new can of this stuff and notice there's a chunky paste at the bottom. I assume this is to be mixed to make one solution, but it's tricky to break this stuff down enough so that it doesn't shoot out of the sprayer in chunks


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Usually the white stuff at the bottom is what I call the sugar.the flattened of the batch. Mix it well…


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

> So I open a new can of this stuff and notice there s a chunky paste at the bottom. I assume this is to be mixed to make one solution, but it s tricky to break this stuff down enough so that it doesn t shoot out of the sprayer in chunks
> 
> - Patrickgeddes14


Can you take it back tot he store you bought it from and have them throw it in the paint shaker? You'll have to let the bubbles settle some, but I don't worry about too much, the drive home should be enough time.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Bubble won't matter if it's sprayed…


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I always use a strainer cone when transferring the final mix into the sprayer. This saves a lot of grief!

With the WB poly, a simple screen type kitchen strainer will work well (too thick for most 190 micron paint strainers)

Some soap and water and the spousal unit will never know!


----------

